# Is Toyota planning a heavy duty diesel pickup?



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Haven't heard much about this since late 2007 and early 2008. At one of the SEMA shows, Toyota showed a diesel Tundra. There have also been stories (from two years ago) that Toyota was developing a 7.0 liter V8 diesel for a heavy duty Tundra. 

I'm dreaming of my next truck (in a few years) and would like to have Toyota as an option. I'm pretty much a Ford guy. But my wife's vehicle is a Toyota, and I like its durability/reliability better than I have experienced with Ford. The Ford Super Duty has great performance, but reliability not so much.

If an HD Toyota has the same basic specs (hp, torque, payload, towing, interior cab space) as Ford, I would likely try it for novelty's sake. 

Does anyone have fresh info on Toyota's plans for a 3/4 ton - 1 ton pickup?


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

That thing should haul butt if the peddle sticks like the other models in toyota line up. :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Elk5012 said:


> That thing should haul butt if the peddle sticks like the other models in toyota line up. :lol:


Tundra pedals don't stick, the frame rots out. Geez don't you know anything???  :lol:


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

If you want a diesel truck and the ability to do what you want and in comfort, get the GM, DuraMax with the Allison. 365hp, 660 fpt. I've gotten up to 25 mpg with mine and with just short stop and go driving its over 19 mpg.
When locked in low lock, you have to stand on the brakes with that much torque. It pulls my 12,000# 5th wheel like it isn't back there and will pass anything that needs passing on the hi-way, quickly.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Now you guys :lol:

I'M the GM retiree, "made in America" guy and I left that stuff out. 

GM is coming out with something new in their trucks with the diesel, I think next year. Someone said something about them putting the diesel in a 1/2 ton. I heard the 1/2 ton is going to be able to haul 16,000# and the 3/4 up to 20,000.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

All the haters are gonna chime on this one. We live in the wrong state for this discussion. BTW my 07 Tundra is freaking awesome and I have zero rust anywhere and never had my peddle stick. The truck just runs great.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

I never said that the throttle pedal would stick silly, there is really no solid proof. I was talking about how they peddled their products on how good they are, and they would sell alot. :cwm27:


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Chuckle, chuckle. You boys have had your fun. I knew it was a risk to post this question...  

So, really, does anyone know if Toyota is planning a HD pickup?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I wouldn't give a crap if they made one that ran on water. After watching those Congressional hearings, you see where the money goes

My Japanese is kinda rusty, but I swear I heard Toyoda say something about that hottie intern in the background. :lol:


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

Ok let me get this straight...you come on a michigan site and want an answer about a toyota truck.....:coco::tsk::yikes:


----------



## spoonman (Jan 17, 2004)

No we'll never have jobs , social security or medicare for your american children but we sure do appreciate your business-- WAKE UP FELLOW 
SPORTSMAN!!!!!!


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

ENCORE said:


> If you want a diesel truck and the ability to do what you want and in comfort, get the GM, DuraMax with the Allison. 365hp, 660 fpt. I've gotten up to 25 mpg with mine and with just short stop and go driving its over 19 mpg.
> When locked in low lock, you have to stand on the brakes with that much torque. It pulls my 12,000# 5th wheel like it isn't back there and will pass anything that needs passing on the hi-way, quickly.


What did you do to get those mileage numbers, because there's no way a stock truck from the factory 
will get them.........................or is that some GM
retiree BS??:lol:

I have a stock 2008, that's why I know.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

It would not be a stretch for Toyota to develop a HD pick up. They own HINO motors who basically builds heavier duty trucks now used in commerical markets. I believe that they have a 7L engine that is used for these trucks. I am not sure if the Hino plant in Alabama would be able to run these trucks on there line(s) though. So the challenge would be where to build them effectively. Either in Japan and ship them over or tool a plant to make them here in the states. They would not fit the line in Princeton, I do not believe. So it would be a significant investment. 

My guess is that they will not though. They thought that they would have more luck in breaking into the 1/2 ton market- but have found that GM, Ford and Chrysler, to a lesser degree, have a pretty loyal following. They have also put the brakes on (no pun intended) plants that were being built in the south to support the Tacoma and Tundra production. 

As far as GM and a 1/2 ton Diesel option. They had one developed (called the LMK Diesel and was a smaller version of the Duramax) and about 70% ready for production and cancelled it. This happened right about the time the market took a dump as well as new standards for American engines. They paid suppliers for development and tooling dollars and moth balled the project. Stunk- I had three aluminum machined castings on that program and a plastic part.... Hurt the old pocket book!!! They could always bring it back to life pretty easily- as long as not too many of the suppliers have not folded- but with the US Govt policies it makes it very tough to do it cost effectively here.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

bucko12pt said:


> What did you do to get those mileage numbers, because there's no way a stock truck from the factory
> will get them.........................or is that some GM
> retiree BS??:lol:
> 
> I have a stock 2008, that's why I know.


Well you better do a little research. My Silverado (STOCK) is an "07" and gets exactly that. Drove from Alpena across to TC a couple weeks ago and I got 21.5 mpg. From down below, between St Johns and Itica in that flat 55mph area, was where I got the 25 mpg. No crusie, just kept it at about 58mph.

So...... if you have an "08" what is your mileage? If you're getting anything less, you should take it in and have it checked. Its a diesel, don't drive it like its a gas engine and watch what happens


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I agree with the driving aspect

My sweet spot is at 55-68 mph for highway efficiency. 20-21mpg.
Go 71 and it drops to 18.5-19 (that's on a stock 05 with over 100K on the clock)

Now my 03 got over 23mpg, but that was the older generation with slightly less power and fewer emissions

I couldn't even fathom a 1/2 ton with an Allymax. I bet they could squeeze high 20's out of it. From what I gathered diesel prices at 4.50+ made it unattractive


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Shoeman said:


> I agree with the driving aspect
> 
> My sweet spot is at 55-68 mph for highway efficiency. 20-21mpg.
> Go 71 and it drops to 18.5-19 (that's on a stock 05 with over 100K on the clock)
> Now my 03 got over 23mpg, but that was the older generation with slightly less power and fewer emissions


THAT'S... what I'm talking about!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Toyota would likely build a new truck model in San Antonio, either on the existing line or a new line. 

My current truck, a 2003 F-250 diesel, gets 23mpg at 60mph on the highway, unloaded. I did it once driving from Ann Arbor to Baldwin. Trouble is, I rarely drive that configuration of speed/load. Nowadays I get about 16.5 - 17.0 mpg, mixed city/highway driving with one passenger. Not bad for a vehicle that pulls 10,000 lbs. and comfortably seats four people. 

I'm thinking F-350 SRW or Toyota HD for the next truck. Can't decide if it should be black (as all my vehicles have been) or white over desert sand. I hope Ford brings back the tri-tone paint scheme, that was popular in the late 80s. They had it as an option for the Lariat LE in 2003, but as far as I know, don't offer it today on any model.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

The SA line is set up for the Tacoma and it was delayed recently. Not sure when it will be completed. I think they will now move the NUMMI vehicles there.... So I believe a full size would not fit there.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

I've currently got a 2008 chevy silverado ltz.. I traded in my F-150 Fx4 for it back in 2008 and have REGRETTED it ever since!!! Only reason i went over to the Silverado was that I had family that could get me into the family pricing and that if I leased the Silverado, it would get me out of my negative fast that paying off my F-150 (long story) YOU COULDNT PAY ME TO DRIVE OR OWN ANOTHER SILVERADO!!! I absolutely HATE MY TRUCK!!! Gets horribile gas milage.. several issues with the truck, many warranty claims, I baby the thing and I'm lucky to get 13 mpg.... Four wheel drive wouldnt work, vehcile has overheated, dash gages quit working.. you name it! Things a peace of crap, never had ANY issues with my 05 F-150 as soon as my lease is up in December its back to the F-150's for me for sure!!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Hummmm....... wonder why a bunch of the Ford retirees have switched from Ford to Chevrolet? Especially with the DuraMax?

Neighbor, who should be on his way back from AZ, is a Ford retiree (truck plant someplace) and hauls a 5th wheel. Drove and hauled with a Ford all his life. Then he drove a Silverado with the DuraMax and Allison. His two year old Ford was traded in for his new DuraMax and according to HIM in HIS words: "Ford has never made a truck that is as comfortable as this Silverado to ride in. Ya, I'm a Ford retiree and I hate to say it but, the Silverado is a better truck."

Full time fishing buddy bought a new Ford diesel last year. Family also gets a discount. He's just about as fed up with it as anyone could be. The BEST fuel mileage that he's got with it has been 10mpg. He's had that thing in a number of times and they can't improve it. Oh, buy the way, I remind him all the time of the mileage that my DuraMax gets:evil:.

Guys that switch from Ford to Chevy and switch back to a Ford are GOOD PEOPLE!!!! VERY GOOD PEOPLE!!! I LIKE THOSE PEOPLE!!! They might not like a GM product but...... they're not sending more of America's money back to Japan.

Woops! I tried not to do that :lol:


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Fords a (truck) persons Truck!!! Chevy is the car drivers (truck)! Again just personal preference! But being an owner of Both fairly new vehicles, I can definately see a difference on how they drive! Fords have a MUCH stiffer frame! They handle (way better) in the snow and ice as a result of there shocks (outside the box) allows for less wheel hopping and a more stable back end! Also helps with the sway in hauiling! Like I said before, having owned both of these trucks BRAND NEW over the past couple of yrs, its a no brainer on what i (WONT) be driving anymore and thats SILVERADO!! On the other hand I have a friend of mine that luvs his truck(silverado), so its all personal preference, but he also hasnt had ALL the problems that I had! Maybe I just got a lemon, I dunno, but I (Do know) it was enough to influence what I'm driving next!!


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

johnnie555 said:


> Fords a (truck) persons Truck!!! Chevy is the car drivers (truck)! Again just personal preference! But being an owner of Both fairly new vehicles, I can definately see a difference on how they drive! Fords have a MUCH stiffer frame! They handle (way better) in the snow and ice as a result of there shocks (outside the box) allows for less wheel hopping and a more stable back end! Also helps with the sway in hauiling! Like I said before, having owned both of these trucks BRAND NEW over the past couple of yrs, its a no brainer on what i (WONT) be driving anymore and thats SILVERADO!! On the other hand I have a friend of mine that luvs his truck(silverado), so its all personal preference, but he also hasnt had ALL the problems that I had! Maybe I just got a lemon, I dunno, but I (Do know) it was enough to influence what I'm driving next!!


Ford's new diesel (superduty) is coming out any day now and from the testing I have read it looks great. The ford f150 diesel has been put on hold but its ready for production as soon as the powers that be decided to let it go. Its a small V8 diesel and should get somewhere in the low to mid 20s for highway and over 12k for towing. Ford has ended its run with Navistar and is now making its own diesels and I think it was a long over do change. The last 2 Navistar engines in the superdutys have been less than reliable and the mileage has not been that great. From what I have read and a few guys at work got to drive one for a week the mileage is around 20  24 depending on your driving habits.
This is an article for truck trend 
http://www.trucktrend.com/roadtests...ies_super_duty_drive/power_stroke_diesel.html

If you need an X plan number for a new ford just let me know and I will get one for you.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

ENCORE said:


> . They might not like a GM product but...... they're not sending more of America's money back to Japan.
> :lol:


 
God Bless American and its American trucks . Local 900 checking in


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

suckerbass said:


> Ford's new diesel (superduty) is coming out any day now and from the testing I have read it looks great. The ford f150 diesel has been put on hold but its ready for production as soon as the powers that be decided to let it go. Its a small V8 diesel and should get somewhere in the low to mid 20s for highway and over 12k for towing. Ford has ended its run with Navistar and is now making its own diesels and I think it was a long over do change. The last 2 Navistar engines in the superdutys have been less than reliable and the mileage has not been that great. From what I have read and a few guys at work got to drive one for a week the mileage is around 20  24 depending on your driving habits.
> This is an article for truck trend
> http://www.trucktrend.com/roadtests...ies_super_duty_drive/power_stroke_diesel.html
> 
> If you need an X plan number for a new ford just let me know and I will get one for you.



I really like the Fords, my dad bought the F150 Platinum and its an awesome truck. Personally when I was shopping for trucks last year I bought a used 07 Tundra. So far I love this truck. It is a true truck. It is tough and powerful. I would of bought the Ford if I could of afforded it at the time but they were just too much money.


----------



## Lund06 (Jan 17, 2010)

Just remember "not having the money" to buy an American vehicle when you either don't have a job or can't find one. REAL SMART!


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

If i were to buy a truck from a American company it would be a Ford and only a Ford. That being said I have owned 3 Toyota's,85 hi-lux 4x4, traded in with 325K miles on a 96 tacoma, sold 1st day I put it in paper with 260K miles, and bought a new 04 tundra that now has 220K miles on it, my miles are hard miles lots off road, only ever did routine maintenance to all 3, so I would have a hard time switching. only one that was jap built and imported was the 85 and I bet that thing is still on or off the road someplace.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

(most) are made stricktly here in the USA and are employing US Citizens!! So I dont really know what the big fuss is about em.. I'm more of a Ford fan myself, but i do have (family) that has owend a Tacoma that had a (TON) of miles on it! The box fell off it before the engine ever died!! I'd buy a FORD over a GM or Dodge Any day of the week! But I wouldnt Knock a Toyota either! They make one hell of a 2 tracking truck! Just go down sout the West Virgina or up to the UP.. Whats the Number 1 truck you see most bear/dog hunters driving.. (toyota tacoma's) cause they run forever and have a great 4x4 system!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

johnnie555 said:


> (most) are made stricktly here in the USA and are employing US Citizens!! So I dont really know what the big fuss is about em.. I'm more of a Ford fan myself, but i do have (family) that has owend a Tacoma that had a (TON) of miles on it! The box fell off it before the engine ever died!! I'd buy a FORD over a GM or Dodge Any day of the week! But I wouldnt Knock a Toyota either! They make one hell of a 2 tracking truck! Just go down sout the West Virgina or up to the UP.. Whats the Number 1 truck you see most bear/dog hunters driving.. (toyota tacoma's) cause they run forever and have a great 4x4 system!


*Ever been in one of their auto plants?* There's much more to it than rather they are built with U.S. Citizens. That's the problem and most don't understand or care to understand.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

ENCORE said:


> *Ever been in one of their auto plants?* There's much more to it than rather they are built with U.S. Citizens. That's the problem and most don't understand or care to understand.


never have..... not saying I'm a know it all or anything so dont take it to heart.. but most Toyota's that we have here in the US are the result of some US employment! I'm not trying to step on any (union) members toes or anyone else for that matter, just simply shedding some light to the info or suggestion on a Toyota! I've personally never owned one nor do I have a desire to as I'm a (FORD) guy, but dont go knocking the Toyota's too bad!!


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Lund06 said:


> Just remember "not having the money" to buy an American vehicle when you either don't have a job or can't find one. REAL SMART!


Stupid comment!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

johnnie555 said:


> never have..... not saying I'm a know it all or anything so dont take it to heart.. but most Toyota's that we have here in the US are the result of some US employment! I'm not trying to step on any (union) members toes or anyone else for that matter, just simply shedding some light to the info or suggestion on a Toyota! I've personally never owned one nor do I have a desire to as I'm a (FORD) guy, but *dont go knocking the Toyota's too bad!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Read this: http://enews.earthlink.net/article/pol?guid=20100406/e2e422bd-5314-49eb-a881-b2798a58e8ef
> 
> I know we've hi-jacked this guys thread but, now that Michigan is becomming a "flip a burger job" state, its pretty tough to enter a Michigan web forum and not get bashed about foreign manufacturers.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

ENCORE said:


> johnnie555 said:
> 
> 
> > never have..... not saying I'm a know it all or anything so dont take it to heart.. but most Toyota's that we have here in the US are the result of some US employment! I'm not trying to step on any (union) members toes or anyone else for that matter, just simply shedding some light to the info or suggestion on a Toyota! I've personally never owned one nor do I have a desire to as I'm a (FORD) guy, but *dont go knocking the Toyota's too bad!![/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

johnnie555 said:


> "buy what ever you like! Reguardless of where the heck it comes from!



You had me until that! I am with you for most of what you said but I will not buy a car that is not made in the USA. I know some of the parts are made somewhere else but at least its assembled here. I try my best to only buy cars and trucks that are made in Michigan. Thats why my truck is now an f150 made in Dearborn and my last car was a Focus made in Wayne. If my only choice was a Ford made in Mexico or a Toyota made in Texas then I would be buying my first Toyota. I have been to the Toyota plant in Kentucky (Gorgetown) many times and worked there as a contracted engineer setting up there automation. I can tell you first hand that most of the people who work there are very happy to have their jobs and are just as American as anyone of us. But with that said, most of the money generated by car sales by the Japanese goes back to Japan. Toyota does support the communities surrounding the plants but they are far more interested in taking their money back to Japan. Its really sad that the people in this country do not have more patriotism and dont understand that we need to do all we can to support this countrys economy. We really need to try and keep as much of our money here in this country as we can so we will have well paying jobs for are kids in the future. Once the jobs leave they will never come back. I hope the jobs in the future will be with American companies but If Toyota is the only company making cars here than that is who I will be buying from. Hopefully I will always be able to buy a car made in the USA by an American company. You cant say that about vary many things now days


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

suckerbass said:


> You had me until that! I am with you for most of what you said but I will not buy a car that is not made in the USA. I know some of the parts are made somewhere else but at least its assembled here. I try my best to only buy cars and trucks that are made in Michigan. Thats why my truck is now an f150 made in Dearborn and my last car was a Focus made in Wayne. If my only choice was a Ford made in Mexico or a Toyota made in Texas then I would be buying my first Toyota. I have been to the Toyota plant in Kentucky (Gorgetown) many times and worked there as a contracted engineer setting up there automation. I can tell you first hand that most of the people who work there are very happy to have their jobs and are just as American as anyone of us. *But with that said, most of the money generated by car sales by the Japanese goes back to Japan*. Toyota does support the communities surrounding the plants *but they are far more interested in taking their money back to Japan.* Its really sad that the people in this country do not have more patriotism and dont understand that we need to do all we can to support this countrys economy. *We really need to try and keep as much of our money here in this country as we can so we will have well paying jobs for are kids in the future. Once the jobs leave they will never come back.* I hope the jobs in the future will be with American companies but If Toyota is the only company making cars here than that is who I will be buying from. Hopefully I will always be able to buy a car made in the USA by an American company. You cant say that about vary many things now days


Bingo!

I too have been to the Japanese plants. I've also had the chance to talk to numerous operators on their assembly lines, as well as the salary people. As an Ergonomist, I've clearly seen how their assembly plants are set up and why their injury (cumulative) rates are so high. There's a reason they built their plants in the states that they did. And being pretty much non-union states wasn't the top on their list.

One must give the Japanese credit though. They've been pretty smart about things and utilize EVERY speck of anything American that they can. They NEVER send a ship back to Japan empty! When a ship arrives from Japan to unload parts or supplies for their auto plants, it doesn't leave the docks without being loaded back up. For instance, they recycle EVERYTHING possible but, its done back in Japan. They have recycle bins throughout their plants. Even the wrappers from chewing gum and the aluminum foil heads back to Japan. Smart move on their part as they don't have the natural resorces.

*"We really need to try and keep as much of our money here in this country as we can so we will have well paying jobs for are kids in the future. Once the jobs leave they will never come back."*

*BINGO! THIS IS EXACTLY THE REASON TO BUY AMERICAN MADE, BRAND AND BUILT PRODUCTS.*

Buy what you like. When everyone is flipping burgers and the United States becomes nothing more than a "service" country, I hope your children and/or grand children have a chance.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

I didnt intend on making anyone angry or offending anyone.. So I appologize for that! I (too) believe in keeping our money right here in AMERICA! I was just simply saying life is short, so do what makes you happy is all....whether you have your heart set on a USA made truck or a Jap. owend one.. You have to live with your decisions, so choose wisely... and once again as stated before...lol... I'm a full fledged FORD Supporter! Now I do have to ADMIT that I WILL ALWAYS BE A DIE HARD (CAN AM) Supporter as I ABSOLUTELY LOVE MY OUTLANDER!!!! Canada Based company, Austria based engines! Great well built machines, yeah its Canada, but they know the'yre stuff! After all my quad spends more time on the (ICE) than on land and both Austria and Canada are much colder than here...lol...


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

ENCORE said:


> Bingo!
> 
> I too have been to the Japanese plants. I've clearly seen how their assembly plants are set up and why their injury (cumulative) rates are so high. There's a reason they built their plants in the states that they did. And being pretty much non-union states wasn't the top on their list.
> 
> ...


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

suckerbass said:


> You had me until that! I am with you for most of what you said but I will not buy a car that is not made in the USA. I know some of the parts are made somewhere else but at least its assembled here. I try my best to only buy cars and trucks that are made in Michigan. Thats why my truck is now an f150 made in Dearborn and my last car was a Focus made in Wayne. If my only choice was a Ford made in Mexico or a Toyota made in Texas then I would be buying my first Toyota. I have been to the Toyota plant in Kentucky (Gorgetown) many times and worked there as a contracted engineer setting up there automation. I can tell you first hand that most of the people who work there are very happy to have their jobs and are just as American as anyone of us. But with that said, most of the money generated by car sales by the Japanese goes back to Japan. Toyota does support the communities surrounding the plants but they are far more interested in taking their money back to Japan. Its really sad that the people in this country do not have more patriotism and dont understand that we need to do all we can to support this countrys economy. We really need to try and keep as much of our money here in this country as we can so we will have well paying jobs for are kids in the future. Once the jobs leave they will never come back. I hope the jobs in the future will be with American companies but If Toyota is the only company making cars here than that is who I will be buying from. Hopefully I will always be able to buy a car made in the USA by an American company. You cant say that about vary many things now days


Suckerbass made some very good points above, and Toyota not supporting their communities completely makes me ill. As we all found out through the recent pedal issues, they put profits first, and even "bragged about how they saved hundreds of thousands of dollars by not recalling vehicles due to pedals (which in the end they ended up recalling vehicles anyway). Buy a Toyota, that money leaves the state and country, and goes to a little island far, far away. 

More now than ever , I read the "where its made" tag with every thing I buy these days. I'll always pick America made every time. Many times I'll end up not buying something I need if its made "somewhere in the orient" (and I"m damn sick and tired of seeing this ). I'll resort to the ads or craigslist and buy somethign used that I know was made in America (my power ice auger is a perfect example of something I had to buy used to get a better product, that also happened to be made in America). I also have frequented websites that help me understand how I can buy American products, to make me a "less ignorant" American. 

Your vehicle purchase is usually the "second largest purchase you'll make" (behind your house), so people really need to think about what they are choosing to support. . Your purchase does make a difference and has a major impact, good or bad - what will you choose? 

In my opinion, Toyotas are more hype than anything. So many Americans think "they are built by the hand of God". Toyota did a good job with their marketing to make people think so. They also did a great job marketing them as "the most popular vehicle". I've looked at the statistics, and Toyota has had a god awful lot of recalls in the 2000's on their trucks and cars. I think Toyota fooled a lot of people and are laughing all the way to the Japanese bank. 

Lastly, and most importantly Ford, GM, and Dodge make great HD trucks these days, and all have outstanding diesel engines.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

More now than ever said:


> Just some food for thought? Do u shop at Walmart?? Anyone? I challenge you to shop at Walmart and try and buy something thats (actually) made here in the USA.. The place is a joke, which is why I (dont) step foot in the store!


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

johnnie555 said:


> Just some food for thought? Do u shop at Walmart?? Anyone? I challenge you to shop at Walmart and try and buy something thats (actually) made here in the USA.. The place is a joke, which is why I (dont) step foot in the store!


Bought some Oreos today


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

I meant "other" than food..lol.. seriously, most of thier products are foreign made!!


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

johnnie555 said:


> I meant "other" than food..lol.. seriously, most of thier products are foreign made!!



Wal-Mart is the largest food retailer in the world, yet insignificant?

Ever been in a Best Buy?


----------



## thwack_master76 (Feb 14, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> I agree with the driving aspect
> 
> My sweet spot is at 55-68 mph for highway efficiency. 20-21mpg.
> Go 71 and it drops to 18.5-19 (that's on a stock 05 with over 100K on the clock)
> ...


shoeman, i have an 05 all stock, with 95,000 and my sweetspot and all my numbers are exactly the same as yours, lol, 
In the winter when its cold, mileage drops quite a bit. Bought a winter front and it jumped up about 5 mpg.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

thwack_master76 said:


> shoeman, i have an 05 all stock, with 95,000 and my sweetspot and all my numbers are exactly the same as yours, lol,
> In the winter when its cold, mileage drops quite a bit. Bought a winter front and it jumped up about 5 mpg.


I used the upper portion of the front for years until I ran into an issue last winter. The fan started whining (like a semi-engage). More like a low speed moan. It took a tech an hour trying to find the noise. We both thought it might be a turbo issue. He removed the front and it disappered. Of course the mileage dropped to 15-17. I guess according to the manual it shouldn't be used unless the temps dip below zero and stay there.


----------

